# Tiled megaminxes with more than one logo being illegal



## arcio1 (Oct 19, 2015)

> 3l) A puzzle may have a logo on a coloured part. If it does, it must have at most one coloured part with a logo.



I believe exception for megaminx should be added here. I have witnessed situations where delegate had to make competitor's megaminx illegal because he had more than one tile with logo a couple of times already (including a competitor who was trying to get notable place at Polish Championship 2015). 

I think this is ridiculous because having some more logos on megaminx doesn't give you any advantage. To begin with, it's hard to feel the logo on a center piece, you would have to put a lot of focus that you need to use in order to look ahead just to feel the logo. But let's just think you like to waste your time and don't care about the time and you actually found the logo with your fingers, what do you know now? That there is a center piece in the place where should be a center piece!  Ok, but you have only two logos, and one of them is in front of you. Now you know that the center piece with certain colour is in the back of the puzzle. If you didn't know that before, I guess you bought your first megaminx yesterday and you average about 5-8 minutes, so it still doesn't give you any advantage becase you will look for that certain side anyway. If you are a bit better, then you know your colour scheme and the feel of the logo didn't give you any advantage because you knew what colour is under your fingers anyway. If you are even better than that, you won't bother with looking for a logo.

So as you can see, more logos on megaminx doesn't change anything at all and can only cause problems for speedcubers because it's really hard to buy a set of tiles with only one logo.

I would like to see more opinions with arguments, especially from another fast megaminxers.

Note: by logo, I mean this: http://www.jpearly.com/image/cache/data/Mf8MV3-T4-500x500.jpg , not a sticker.


----------



## imvelox (Oct 19, 2015)

Yea at slovenian open 2015 i couldn't use my megaminx because of that type of tiles 
I sanded them so it's ok now, but I don't see any reason why it should be illegal


----------



## AlexMaass (Oct 19, 2015)

Yeah, MF8 is to blame for having megaminxes with more than 1 logo on it

if the issue is easily solved with sanding them down, I don't see a need to change the regulations.


----------



## Phinagin (Oct 19, 2015)

People could be unaware their megaminx is illegal and go to a comp and not be able to use their megaminx.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2015)

Phinagin said:


> People could be unaware their megaminx is illegal and go to a comp and not be able to use their megaminx.



This is no excuse. All competitors need to be familiar with the regulations before attending a competition anyway.


----------



## Dene (Oct 19, 2015)

There are a lot of regulations that prevent non-existent "advantages", but they exist for some reason or another. If we made exceptions for every rule the regulations would go into infinity. The regulation has been around for long enough, so you should know by now. If you care about megaminx then get one without lots of logos, or change the tiles to ones without logos.


----------

